# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  خطا در پشتیبان گیری

## saba664

سلام خدمت همه 
این خطای پشتیبانگیری از چیه؟ و راه حلش چیه

Untitled.jpg

----------

